
Ski rental problem - duck
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ski_rental_problem
======
matznerd
What about next season?

~~~
blueskin_
That was my first thought (and why renting is in general uneconomical for
anything other than temporary purposes) - but then, if you were bringing them
home and back next time, you'd have to pay extra on baggage charges, so then
it becomes baggage charges vs. rental charges, I guess.

~~~
collyw
Equipment becomes obsolete / worn / damaged just like technology.

